# do marijuana topical skin salves get you stoned?



## hydro201 (Aug 8, 2011)

i need to make a slave to put on my skin but i dont want to get stoned from it. will the thc get into my system through my skin and get me high? will it make me fail a drug test?


----------



## Agnostic Taoist (Aug 18, 2011)

No. And I say that from first, second and third hand experience.

Just avoid suppositories and you'll be fine.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea, Edibles from the Dispense dont even effect me.. Know for a FACT the BS hand creams and KY jellies wont.


----------



## cerberus (Sep 1, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yea, Edibles from the Dispense dont even effect me.. Know for a FACT the BS hand creams and KY jellies wont.


infuse olive oil with your medicine and then make a bees wax hand balm, it works wonders for arthritus. wont get you high but it willl stop the swelling. the question is, what are you looking for?


----------

